# Listen To Me Everyone!!! Its Important!!!



## pcgamer21 (Apr 2, 2005)

Listen carefully, i just found out that this app will eventually kill your card, thats what w1zzard created it for he dosent like ati at all,

Anyway i was using this tool for ages and had problems, in the video stress test in counter strike source  my fps was 50(my card is a x800se clocked to 500/500 wi ati tool)

I got curious and tried rivatuner(every 1 use this app it gives reall overclock!!!!) clock my card to 500/500 again and ran the video stress test, GUESS WHAT I GET OVER 100!!!FPS!!! WI THIS RIVATUNER!!!!!!!!!!!! ATI TOOL IS A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erroneus (Apr 2, 2005)

A bit late for apil fools jokes troll...


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 2, 2005)

Um.....no.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 3, 2005)




----------

